# Tip option not showing on pax app



## Vegasdaze (Aug 1, 2016)

Driving in Naples Florida, had a comfort pax on Friday no tip option just rate driver. Same thing this morning taking pax to church. She asked me for help and once again no tip option. Called support and we all know how that went!!!!!


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Zero tips for me Fri and Sat on nights when I clean up on tips. Just what I suspected.


----------

